# aucun reception mails avec piece jointe



## matom92 (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je recevais normalement mes mails (ave ou sans pièces jointes) dans ma boite de recepetion.
Mais depuis quelques jours, j'ai un gros problème !!

Je reçois les mails s'il n'y a pas de pièce jointes.
Mais dès que quelqu'un veut m'envoyer un mail avec une pièce jointe, je n'ai rien.
Je ne reçois AUCUN message s'il y a une pièce jointe...

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sucrier (20 Décembre 2010)

Est-ce avec une seule boîte mail ou avec toutes ?

Est-ce que tu as essayé de te connecter en ligne pour voir si elles y sont et si c'est au niveau du transfert vers mac que ça se produit ?


----------



## Aliboron (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



matom92 a dit:


> .../... dès que quelqu'un veut m'envoyer un mail avec une pièce jointe, je n'ai rien.
> Je ne reçois AUCUN message s'il y a une pièce jointe...


Quel est ton hébergeur ? Quel est le type de compte utilisé (POP, IMAP, etc.) ? Quel est le logiciel de messagerie utilisé ? Quels sont les essais que tu as faits (vérification via Webmail sur le site comme suggéré par Sucrier, mais aussi essais sur ta machine avec un autre logiciel de messagerie, un autre compte, etc...) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Décembre 2010)

Ou, tout bêtement, la boite de réception du FAI est quasi pleine : ne reste d'espace que pour encore quelques petits messages, mais plus pour une seule grosse pièce jointe ?

Pour vérifier ça : Mail > roue crantée (en bas à gauche) > Obtenir les données du compte,
ou aller sur le site du FAI.


----------

